# IBS-C/D...



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Alright, so I have IBS C/D...when the doctor told me that not too long ago, I had to laugh, pretty much because he described IBS C and IBS D, then he was like you have IBS C/D. I was like, wow, best of both worlds, thanks tummy. Does anyone else has IBS C/D if so, what works for you as far as diet? I'm really bad about keeping on top of what I'm eating.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I am a C/D type. Confusing. I never know where i am with it. I am not good with mydiet. Im careful to drink enough water and eat enough soluable fibre.Let me think about it and get back to you.


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Hahaha, thank you!! It is confusing. I'm always like, wait, wait, I have to go too much...I can't go at all. I never know what the heck is going on. Thanks bowel. But yeah. Is C/D "diet" really just what works for your body?


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

I think I also have IBS C/D and yeah, it's confusing to figure out what to eat! I usually just try to take it one day at a time, and on a particular day if I'm feeling like I have C, I'll try to get in a lot of fiber, but if I have D, I try to eat bland stuff. I would suggest trying to take certain things out of your diet- "trigger foods" - so you can see if that helps!


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

hello!I have IBS-C but if i eat more than a cupful of food at one go.. it's a run for the loo!! I find that not overeating and cutting out all trigger foods helps - even if it takes a long time to figure out what they are (and that unfortunately = alot of time in the bathroom







)take careJulie


----------

